# Tell me about your Oberhaslis, plz



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been looking for a full sized goat in milk for several months.  We have a small herd of Nubian/Nigerian Crosses, and I recently bought a Full Nubian buck.  I was really looking for a Nubian doe so I could breed them together, but I haven't found anything that I find satisfactory with in a reasonable driving distance.

What I have found is a beautiful Oberhasli doe who freshened in May.  I have been dealing with these knuckleheaded Nubians (whom I love, but they do have a certain attitude) and I have to admit that I don't know much about Obers.

She is a first freshener who is three years old, and was a bottle baby.  She is currently being milked twice per day and milks 10 pounds a day. I don't have pictures of her yet, but I will post them when I get them.  

What am I looking for as far as good conformation, and what can I expect from her personality?  I think Obers are beautiful and am really interested in her as there are not many in our area.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2010)

They are wayyy smarter, quieter, and more 'ladylike' than Nubs, as a general rule.  

I love the breed...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 18, 2010)

I have an Ober and I love her to death!!!  I've had other breeds (Alpine, Nubian, Togg, and Alpine/Nub crosses) and she's by FAR my favorite.  I'm not sure I'll ever own another breed.  She's very laid back, not very vocal (well, she went through a mouthy period after kidding when she bonded to ME).  She's not very mischevious, but still likes to play.  Many goats get themselves in trouble, but she's never done anything crazy.  

My doe is a FF this year, so she's not milking as much as she may in years to come.  She's milking roughly 5 lbs/day.  I'm not feeding her to really push production either, and we have more than enough milk than we use right now.  I'm interested to see how she does next year.  Her milk is pretty sweet and mild.  

The only drawback to having a not-very-common breed is finding bucks.  Luckily I've been able to find bucks last year and this year, but it may be hard for you depending on how many Obers are in your area.  

http://www.adga.org/breedstandards.htmlHere  is the breed standard from ADGA.  

Here  is the breed standard from the Oberhasli Breeders of America.

I say scoop her up!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, gals. I believe I am going to go look at her on Sunday.  I can't wait to see her, although if Obers are as wonderful as you say...this may be a problem for my herd plan. lol.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 23, 2010)

Well?  Did ya go see her?


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 23, 2010)

I DID! But I forgot to take pictures! AGH! She is a very sweet girl who gives kisses. She has a great looking topline and pretty good attachments.  She does have a small bit of white on the very top of her head, but she is registered with ADGA, so I guess it isn't a disqualification. 

Anyway, I am deciding what to do about her. I really like her, but money is tight.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 27, 2010)

GET HER!!!! My friend breeds oberhaslis and they're so awesome! In fact, I'm leasing one soon! When showing, white on there head and ears is acceptable, but it will take a few points away.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 27, 2010)

I've noticed my Obs and black boers get little white patches of hair where they get dehorned....if it's in a 'horn spot', that could be why.

We also have a black dog who got his tail stuck in a door once (don't ask...), he has white fur where his tail was injured....

I'm starting to think injuries cause white hair to come back.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 27, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've noticed my Obs and black boers get little white patches of hair where they get dehorned....if it's in a 'horn spot', that could be why.
> 
> We also have a black dog who got his tail stuck in a door once (don't ask...), he has white fur where his tail was injured....
> 
> I'm starting to think injuries cause white hair to come back.


They do in horses, so I would guess it can be the same in other animals. When my mare had  a bad gash across both back legs, the hair grew back in white, leaving what looked like white lighting bolts on her legs. Also, a saddle that does not fit right and rubs or pinches can leave circles of white hair.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 27, 2010)

Brands also grow back in white, which would be very similar to a disbudding.


----------



## cdennis (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow this is a really helpful post! I just found an Ober for sale but she is a year and not tame. I would want her for milking, is this too old to tame? How do you even go about taming a dairy goat?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think that's too old. To tame her, first of all, don't breed her until she's tame because then you'll have to milk her... not fun when they're scared and kicking. Make sure that she has to come near you to get food... such as a handful of grain and any other food and "treats". Than, start having her eat from your hand, and then try petting her. JMHO


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 8, 2010)

We got 7 goats in August 1 3yr old, 1 4yr old, and 5 babies ranging from 2 months to 9 months that were basically wild.  They would not come near us and would not dream of being handled.  We got to them all through their stomachs.  The only way they got any food other than hay and browse was from our hands.  We hand fed them for about 3 weeks before they would start to come near us easily.  After that, we started giving them oats from a pale, but insisted on touching them while they ate.  If they backed away from being touched, they got no food.  After about 3 more weeks, we were able to touch their backs and get collars on them.  Once we got collars on them, we were able to slowly bribe them onto the stand and start handling udders.  Finally, we were able to start milking the one in milk with much sitting, and kicking, but we got through it.  It takes some patience, but now I can sit in the barn and the goats come to me for attention.  The youngest actually sits on my lap for attention.  We have come a long way in 14 weeks and now have very friendly goats that call for us from the barn when they see us.

Amazingly, they have all stayed very healthy during this time, and even had a vet visit that cleared them for CAE, CL, Johnnes, and Brucella.....yEA  

Long and short of it is, 1 year is definitely not to old to tame.  Just takes some work and patience.


----------

